# Pink HMPKEE X Blue HMEe



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

So I decided to breed for elephant ears. I found a really nice female with good form, 8 rays, halfmoon. She is blue with partial EE showing, so I think her genetics would be more like Ee because they aren't fully expressed. 








My male is an 8 ray (I think) Halfmoon PK, who has full expression of the EE gene. He is a pink color, with white, very cute, and very expressive. I am currently conditioning, and I will be releasing them after he builds his nest. 
When he first got home








They are working on it, and they did have an attempt but they tried to wrap, but could not line up right haha, but we are gonna try again. I'll post some pictures as they become available 

I know that the pictures are pretty bad, I keep meaning to get new ones haha! but tomorrow morning I'll try to get some nice ones!


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Oooooh Im interested, just got the eggs from my spawn today with hopefully DeT genes mostly and like 25% EE


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Well last night I think there were some viable eggs, but unfortunately I failed, and overnight he killed her. It is upsetting, but I will be hoping that there are eggs, and that it wasn't all for nothing.


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, hopefully there are eggs


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got my fingers crossed but its not looking good...


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Aww


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

My fry are in stage 2 of verticle swimming! I have around 20-30 fry


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm happy for you! I'm going be looking for a new female for him, and then hopefully next time will go better!


----------

